# Hmmmm just noticed this



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have yet to hook up a 3pt attachment to my N, so never realy had a REAL good look at the arms. Noticed this when I was trying to remove the rear of the plow subframe. Looks like I need a new lift arm huh? The inner mount has a nice clean bend. Did not eaven notice it, but it angles the wrong way.Repo's any good, or should I try to find a used one?


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

artydanc 

Picture is kind of dark but from what I see it looks normal to me.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I have yet to hook up a 3pt attachment to my N, so never realy had a REAL good look at the arms. Noticed this when I was trying to remove the rear of the plow subframe. Looks like I need a new lift arm huh? The inner mount has a nice clean bend. Did not eaven notice it, but it angles the wrong way.Repo's any good, or should I try to find a used one? *


I too cannot see anything ---- too dark, Paul.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kinda hard to tell from that picture. Is too dark for me to see much. But then again my eye sight is not top knotch either. :nerd:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

hmmm Checked it at work and it IS real dark. Looked fine on my computer at home. Do all of my pictures show up this dark to you guys????


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I believe TSC sells lift arms for that tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Your other pictures look fine. Just this particular one.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Paul, I do see a bit of a curl to it at the front, but I think you should be able to use it for now, but like mentioned, the pic is a little dark.
BTW, I'm pretty sure we've got some good arms here. Send me a PM or email.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Is this better????


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

This is the other, good side.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Paul, I do see a bit of a curl to it at the front, but I think you should be able to use it for now, but like mentioned, the pic is a little dark.
> BTW, I'm pretty sure we've got some good arms here. Send me a PM or email. *


Thanks, I will drop you a line. Do you have other N parts also?


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *This is the other, good side. *


  

Much better pictures. I dont see anything wrong with either side. I have some or at least 1 brand new one that is not straight at the eye ends, They are designed that way to fit both narrow & wide implements. You can also get rid of the sway chains and use a sway bar in place of it if they get in the way of a desired implement use.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Paul, MUCH clearer picture. Like John, to me that appears to be fine, in the darker picture it looked to have a torsional bend to it.

To answer your question, we do have quite a few N parts, and we'll likely pick up some more over the next year.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

A good hot torch could take care of that in a few minutes.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *A good hot torch could take care of that in a few minutes. *



A torch is NOT a good idea on those, tempered steel doesn't like torches, and I don't imagine you like pretzel shaped lift arms.:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If you quench it in sand it shouldn't take the temper out of it.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

OK Argee, now your getting technical!:lmao: I just know how to light the torch and burn stuff up!:lmao: :clown: :smiles: :hide:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I learned that from my Dad. He was an old foundry man and knew a lot about steel and its properties. He said when you heat something tempered to bend or straighten it, to quench it in dry sand. It slows the cooling process and keeps the temper in. Works for me! :smiles:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the info Argee!
That's the great thing about getting beyond your early 20s, you find that your not nearly as smart as you thought, and that your parents are not nearly so dense!!

If we listen to the older generations we can pick up all kinds of practicle wisdom!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Thanks for the info Argee!
> That's the great thing about getting beyond your early 20s, you find that your not nearly as smart as you thought, and that your parents are not nearly so dense!!
> 
> If we listen to the older generations we can pick up all kinds of practicle wisdom!! *


It's funny, I was talking to my sister's kid the other day. We were talking about school and stuff. Strange that when you are a kid, and have a day off from school, you just want to play, or hang out. Now that I am older, When I have time off from work, I want to learn. Funny how those things work huh.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Paul, MUCH clearer picture. Like John, to me that appears to be fine, in the darker picture it looked to have a torsional bend to it.
> 
> To answer your question, we do have quite a few N parts, and we'll likely pick up some more over the next year. *



LOL I don;t feel so bad now. You guys are missing it also  

Look at the picture of the bad arm agean. That is on the left side of the tractor........

The arm is bent the wrong way. It should be bent outward, but now it is inwords. Funny becouse it is almost the perfict reverse angle. You hardly notice it, becouse it is almost perfict, just the wrong way. First I thought the arm was on wrong, but if you switched it, the end ball, would angle out. I can only wounder how he did that.


----------

